# How much to feed new baby betta? And how hot is too hot?



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

Last night I bought a tiny baby betta at Petco. I had been thinking about it for a while, and reading tons and tons of forum posts, and I finally decided to take the plunge. I ended up with a super tiny little white/translucent guy (or girl?!) who I'm calling Tidbit. I got the smallest one because I wanted to see his/her full transformation from baby to adult! I know it's going to be more challenging to take care of than my adult betta, but I think it will be worth it in the end.

The only thing I wasn't really able to figure out from all the forums I read- is HOW MUCH baby bettas need to eat?! I bought these Hikari Micro Pellets, which Tidbit has NO problem eating. They are so small. I gave him a crumbled up daphnia, too, which he liked.

I just don't know how much I should be feeding him?! The micro pellets are basically teeny tiny specks on my hand, but they swell to a more visible size once in the water...

I feel like maybe giving me three of the micro pellets for lunch, and then one crumbled up daphia for dinner, would be good? I'm also going to be experimenting with freeze dried bloodworms and mysis- I will of course be crumbling those up into super tiny pieces!


Also- does anyone here know what water temperature would be considered TOO warm? I just bought a mini heater but you can't set the temperature and I don't the water to get too warm (especially since my tank is on the smaller end of what size tanks the heater is compatible with).

Right now the water temp is at 75. Earlier in the day it said 70. I got nervous that it was only at 70, so I ran out and bought the heater. I haven't put it in the water yet, but I think I will soon and just monitor the temperature super closely all night...

Any other tips on how to care for this little guy would also be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I know the heater you mean, it automatically goes to 26c right?
That should be absolutely fine!
26c is a good temp for a betta


----------



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

It's this one! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584


----------



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

And it says the temp it goes to will depend on the room temperature, and the size of the tank. Like- if my room temp was 72F and my tank was 1/2 gallon it said it would go to 85- well my room temp was like 75 last night so I was afraid it would get too hot!

I'm moving him to at least a 1 gallon tonight or tomorrow and I think the heater will be safer to use then.


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/anabantids2/p/betta.htm
I just found this for you.

Personally I've always kept mine between 26-27c but according to that anything from 24-30 is acceptable (though probably not preferable) 
I don't think your heater will harm the fish, just remember to introduce him nice and slowly in a bag to acclimatise him to the new temperature 
Most aquatic shops are happy to let you just have a bag if you don't already have one. about 15 minutes+ is fine.

If you find the little guy doesn't look comfortable then maybe look into getting a heater you can adjust the temperature on like maybe an interpet heater (unslightly but reliable) otherwise it sounds as though that heater should be alight.
I'd probably check the temperature of the water before putting him in though to make sure it's not above 30c.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

http://bettacarecentral.weebly.com/baby-betta-care.html


----------



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'm still nervous to use the heater though. :/ He has been doing SO good so far!!

Any ideas on how much to feed him? That baby betta page is saying 2-3 times/day but I don't know how much at a time?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Puddles402 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm still nervous to use the heater though. :/ He has been doing SO good so far!!
> 
> Any ideas on how much to feed him? That baby betta page is saying 2-3 times/day but I don't know how much at a time?


sorry i dont know an actual amount. maybe estimate roughlt how long he is and ask in the breeding section? if you get an adjustable heater that has a thermostat, it will stay at the set temp and turn off when needed and turn on wen needed. theres nothing scary about one of those heaters. its bad for betta fry to be in cooler temps, and weakens their immune system.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i am using that same little heater in Bluey's QT tank right now and its been holding steady at 80. u will need a thermometer to make sure there are no large fluctuations. my QT tank is 1.5 gallons


----------



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

So if it gets to 85 will that be too hot for him do you think?


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

I remember reading that a betta's stomach is the size of its eye.
I work my guys servings out by that 

Chun Li gets 2 pellets at a time, Vega gets 4 cause he's a big boy! (unless I buy the larger pellets then he only gets one of them but the mini pellets are so teeny!!!!)
They're on the same food as yours, the hikari mini betta pellets.
I also share some blood worm out between those guys and my cichlids (in separate tanks obviously XD) but its handy cause the bettas don't need a whole block to themselves and the cichlids are more than happy to eat what they don't use.
You can buy freeze dried blood worm though or before I had cichlids I'd buy bloodworm in squeazy tubes so you can serve some and put the rest in the fridge to save having to scratch at frozen cubes  those were pretty convenient.
I THINK they were tetra brand, I cant remember off the top of my head but I can search for those if you like.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You might double-check in the breeder section, but I've heard the little guys like it warm. 85*F is not too warm. I suppose 90* is.

The advice on feeding is good. Make sure you can see that their stomachs aren't bulging...just a little round after feeding.


----------



## Puddles402 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Yesterday I fed him 3 micro pellets and then a crumbled up daphnia later on. It's nice to hear from someone else who's also using the micro pellets.  I do have some dried bloodworms, but I haven't tried giving him one yet. Maybe today I'll give it a try!

Last night I plugged in the heater and after 30-40 min.?? I honestly can't remember how long? haha Maybe it was longer? Well either way it only raised the temp 2 degrees. But the red light was still on as if it was still trying to get hotter, not going off and on to maintain that temperature. So when I went to bed I had to unplug it or risk it getting WAY too hot. I'm not going to be able to experiment again until later this evening. I want to be able to monitor it for at least like 5 hours cuz I'm paranoid! Right now my tank is at 70 degrees, so I know he's probably cold. But when the heater as on he didn't constantly gravitate toward it like he was cold? That was when my water was at 75 though. The little guy has been SUPER active so I think he'll be okay but hopefully I can get this heater situation figured out by tonight. I can't plug it in while I'm gone today because it's gonna get to 90 out today, and my air is always set to 80 degrees. So later in the day his water will get pretty warm on its own, and I don't trust that heater quite yet...


----------

